# gt604 nft 27 dp power plant grow day 3 of 12/12



## parkingjoe (Aug 1, 2007)

been passive fed as still in tray but friday will be sitting in their new home under 1 x 600w hps using 2 x 6" ruck inline fans connected upto each flower room each end of my attic space.


fed canna everything as per my other 60 x grow a.k.a. other thread:holysheep:

loooking mighty fine considering this close up shot was day 2 of flowering:holysheep:


enjoy.


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 4, 2007)

started cf 0.9 and ph 5.5 

misted wth mitecide before i placed into nft system. 

here goes doodes:holysheep: 

watch these grow fast 

enjoy people 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 6, 2007)

whatever:hubba:   there are plenty more where they came from  


enjoy


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 8, 2007)

enjoy doodes

pkj


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

Looking good there parkingjoe.


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 8, 2007)

now day 9 of flowering still under 1 x 250w hps as awaiting ducting and parts for connecting upto inlines so 2 inlines can do both flower rooms at same time.

cf now 1.0  ph went upto 6.0 so dropped back to 5.2

enjoy


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 28, 2007)

about 3-4 have bit the dust now just wilted and died so pump now on timer as obviously too much watering for small plants rockwool cubes saturated so can only be overwatering imo.


so not going to see the end of 8 weeks as on travels from middle of next month so will be chopped before.

they are also at another friends house now and he nows as much as other friend with 4ft dp power plants so all in all a waste of my valuble time and effort


lol


pkj


----------

